# Remitop Vario Roof Light Repair



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Has anyone experience of replacing the mechanism on my Remitop Vario 900 x 600 rooflight, or can point me in the right direction to get some advice. I've obtained the parts from Leisure Shop Direct, and whilst there are good instructions for the gearbox section, there is nothing for the rest. According to Leisure Shop that's all they have, and they are the only people I can find who can supply the parts.

The specific problem I have is that the original lifting part each side is handed, and the replacement parts are the same both sides, which means one of the running tubes will be to long.

The lifting part looks as if you can change the 'handing', but since there is a strong spring inside I don't want to take it apart until I know what Im doing.

many thankls


Malcolm


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Give this company a try http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=60&cat=284836.

They seem to carry a good stock of remis rooflight spares.

Nigel


----------

